# What am I?



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

I don't know, I'm pretty uncertain about things. I often wonder about what's "out there".

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

I seek to help the human condition in some way or form without standing out.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

It was a time when I accomplished something, due to proper planning and consistent effort.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

I can't really feel my own emotions, but I can emphasize and do genuinely feel concerned for others; I cry when they cry. Sometimes I find it difficult to put my words in my mouth.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

I think about the people first and try not to disrupt harmony. (depending on my mood)

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

I'm a control freak that has high expectations and seeks closure.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?

I was young and naive once. Ignorance is bliss.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

I'm a hands on visual learner.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

I'm a disorganized person who lives within "organized chaos" but prefers cleanliness. (if that makes sense)

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I try to understand the principles behind it before making a judgement.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

I want them to feel belonged. My way comes second.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

Oh boy, I don't even know where to start. I think way too far ahead into the future. I prefer to have one on one conversation.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I have to know about what I'm getting into first.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

They should have called me earlier but I guess I'll go... not that it matters or anything.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

I'll try to withdraw myself from the situation, and if that fails; I'll keep the tension inside until I burst.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

It's their lack of genuine concern for others.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

I like to have deep and meaningful conversation over small talk. I like to talk about outer space, science, philosophy and about the origin of the universe. (or multiverse)

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

Social order.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

They believe that I enjoy being around people all day, but I personally find that to be draining. They would never say that I'm party person, however.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

I'll either read a book, contemplate about the complexities of life, listen to music, write a journal entry or play video games (PC). I might even decide to hang out with a small group of friends, but not for too long. I hardly ever go out.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

You are a Type 2 with a 3 wing: "The Helper Advocate"

Your trifix is 2w3, 7w6, 9w1.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 2 with a 3 wing: Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a Three wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the ambitious nature of the Three, making you a very driven individual.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 7 with a 6 wing: Type Seven individuals are energetic, engaging, and playful. They have a love for life and can easily jump from one exciting topic to the next. The Type Seven thought process is a bit scattered, but that’s because they are easily interested in many different things. This is why Type Seven is often called The Enthusiast. When in a growth state, Type Sevens become focused like Type Fives. When they’re stressed, they become a perfectionist like a Type One. The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the cooperative nature of the Type Six, making the 7w6 a very outgoing type.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, enthusiastic, energetic, spontaneous, fun.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.635
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.14
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.85
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||| 5.9
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.99
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.94
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| -3.2

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFJ
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: ISFJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Fe - Si - Te - Ne - Ti - Fi - Se


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I guess I'll never know then...oh well. It's time to close the books on this one.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

wow you're impatient  Why don't you wait  I would love to help you but I can't as I don't even know which type I am ^^'

Well what I learned from your answers: you're definitely an I 
You have some ressemblance with a 9, 6 and 5...
Have you read any descriptions? Which did you find more like you?


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I was leaning towards INFJ but I wasn't quite sure. .-.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Can you go into more detail about how you behave under immense stress? Why do you withdraw? What do you do when you've withdrawn? What makes you feel stressed?


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I withdraw to avoid conflict and generally let the pressure build from within. Under immense stress, I'll analyze the situation almost to the point of obsession and will try to come up with an exit strategy. If I'm confronted and have no other way to go, I will either ignore that person/group or blow up like a ticking time bomb. I dislike it when others come up to me and state that I'm wrong without providing evidence to prove so. For this reason, I behave the way I do. I'm definitely an "IN" but what about the rest?


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

About the show thing, I was unsure about that question until my favorite show came on today. I was asked to go to dinner with my brother in law earlier, but decided that my show was going to come first because I felt so engaged with the story. Prestige dramas are a very rare thing indeed.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

At times, I feel like a chameleon that molds into something different in order to fit in. It's like I don't even have a personality of my own. (or maybe it's because I can't see it) I like to study the basic emotional climate before making a change.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

You show Fe all over the place i would say you're a Fe dom, seems you are always looking for a safetyness.
I would easily say you are an ESFJ, second possibility ISFJ.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

What about INFP? Sorry, I'm bad at this.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

You care too much about people and about fitting, the chameleon is also about that. Thus Fi doesn't seem accurate.
ENFJ could be the option if you were an intuitive but I hardly see Ni there, you don't seem to guide people as much as getting guided by them. You should go deeper and elaborate your answers.
Right now, ESFJ or ISFJ should fit.

Sent from my RM-914_eu_spain_405 using Tapatalk


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I forgot to mention that my peers often see me as a big brother like figure, and that I prefer to be alone when I can. I feel very alone in crowds, like I'm almost alien. I only talk to those who are willing to listen.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I've been told at work that I'm absent minded and that I'm often "like a space cadet".


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Gonna sleep now, my last comment was kinda meh. Any type can guide others. I'll expand tomorrow. Re-answer the test but writte longer answers, go deeper. 

Sent from my RM-914_eu_spain_405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

capnbligh said:


> You are a Type 2 with a 3 wing: "The Helper Advocate"
> 
> Your trifix is 2w3, 7w6, 9w1.


This suggests Fe Ne Si ~ Fe Si Ne Ti = ESFJ

Could you this test and paste the results (with scores) please?

Free Enneagram Personality Test


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

Type 1 Perfectionism |||||||||| 38%
Type 2 Helpfulness |||||||||||||||||| 78%
Type 3 Image Focus |||||||||| 38%
Type 4 Individualism |||||||||| 34%
Type 5 Intellectualism |||||||||| 38%
Type 6 Security Focus |||||||||||| 46%
Type 7 Adventurousness |||||||||| 38%
Type 8 Aggressiveness |||||||||||||||| 70%
Type 9 Calmness |||||||||||||||| 70%

type score type behavior motivation
2 19 I must be helpful and caring to survive.
8 17 I must be strong and in control to survive.
9 17 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.
6 11 I must be secure and safe to survive.
1 9 I must be perfect and good to survive.
3 9 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.
5 9 I must be knowledgeable to survive.
7 9 I must be fun and entertained to survive.
4 8 I must be unique/different to survive.

Your main type is Type 2
Your variant stacking is sx/so/sp
Your level of health is average


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I'm just going to paste a Dropbox audio interview link in here. (Never mind)


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

capnbligh said:


> Type 1 Perfectionism |||||||||| 38%
> Type 2 Helpfulness |||||||||||||||||| 78%
> Type 3 Image Focus |||||||||| 38%
> Type 4 Individualism |||||||||| 34%
> ...


2w3 9w8 6w5 1w2 = Fe Si Te Ni = ESFJ

Sent via Tapatalk


----------

